# Have you seen this crochet pattern



## NanGreen

I found this square on Pinterest and I am fascinated. It is crocheted from the outside in! 

If you have any ideas where I could get the pattern please PM me. The link to Ravelry does not result in a pattern.

I hate obsessions :-D and thanks for your help,

Nan


----------



## glnwhi

I dont know where to find it but its beautiful.


----------



## Geminicreationz

I love it too!


----------



## transdolly

New one for me!!!!


----------



## ginamarie12345

Can you post the link to the pinterest site and I can google search for it, if it gives a name. It is absolutely gorgeous.... I would love the pattern as well!


----------



## zbigley

The pattern is on Raverly:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star

Very beautiful  Always, Zoe


----------



## NanGreen

Thanks z, I was going to try to find the link shortly.


----------



## Ronie

But wheres the pattern... I don't see the link or a place to purchase it....
I see the pictures and I see the correction.. am I missing something???



zbigley said:


> The pattern is on Raverly:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star
> 
> Very beautiful  Always, Zoe


----------



## NanGreen

That was my one of my problems Ronie. I couldn't even find anything on making blocks from the outside in. The pattern may be proprietary but the technique shouldn't be.


----------



## eneurian

zbigley said:


> The pattern is on Raverly:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star
> 
> Very beautiful  Always, Zoe


not where you can find it!!!!! this is the third day in a row i have tried to find actual patterns on ravelry and all i can get to are pictures of completed items. "ooohhh looky what i did!" at this point i don't care. i just want the pattern. bully for you!!!!


----------



## sueny

Nan-here is the leaflet the pattern is in on Etsy. It is a $4.99 PDF download.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/75789788/amazing-star-afghans-gorgeous-crochet

Hope this helps you.


----------



## NanGreen

Thank you


----------



## KnitPicker

NanGreen said:


> I found this square on Pinterest and I am fascinated. It is crocheted from the outside in!
> 
> If you have any ideas where I could get the pattern please PM me. The link to Ravelry does not result in a pattern.
> 
> I hate obsessions :-D and thanks for your help,
> 
> Nan


As I studied it, it may be worked from outside to inside, but it looks like that could be reversed using mostly loops. If you find a pattern, would you please post or PM me? It's so gorgeous I can see an afghan or even a vest, coat, etc in this pattern.


----------



## NanGreen

I will. I am still going to try to find the technique.


----------



## amleht65

I've just brought a copy in .pdf form and looking forward to trying something different.


----------



## NanGreen

Were did you buy it. Part of them said out of stock.


----------



## KnitPicker

sueny said:


> Nan-here is the leaflet the pattern is in on Etsy. It is a $4.99 PDF download.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/75789788/amazing-star-afghans-gorgeous-crochet
> 
> Hope this helps you.


It sure did. On the 4th (payday), I'm ordering. Thanks for all your research, etc. That can be hard work.


----------



## NanGreen

Oh hey thanks so much.


----------



## Geminicreationz

I bought the PDF also. Looks like such a pretty pattern.


----------



## T.Raj

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Crochet-Pattern-Leaflet-AMAZING-STAR-AFGHANS-Very-Unique-/36828094

It seems they have 14 copies available @ Bonanza

But I also found this:

Wednesday, July 20, 2011
ALL MOM'S PATTERN ARE NOW AVAILABLE IN "PDF" FORMAT!!!! =]
Yeah! I figured out how to put all mom's wonderful knit & crochet pattern leaflets into a "PDF" file format. 2 are finished (Amazing Star Afghans, and Mile-A-Minute Baby Set), and I have a bunch more to do.

Pick-out your favorites - and send me an email with the titles of the one's you'd like to purchase... and I will send you an invoice through PayPal (Don't worry, I accept personal checks and money orders too!) When it is paid... I will email you your new PDF patterns!

So where can you view all these wonderful patterns?

eBay store: www.stores.ebay.com/queenofallcrafts
Etsy store: www.etsy.com/shop/QueenOfAllCrafts
Bonanza booth: www.bonanza.com/booths/QueenOfAllCrafts

If you have any questions (or would like to place an order) send me an email to: [email protected]

Take care!
Kathy
=]

Amazing Star Afghans - Now available in PDF format 
Source: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/square-star/comments

I have no idea if this is still available but at least it comes right from the source. The email is provided, if you wish to try your luck


----------



## NanGreen

Thank you Kathy


----------



## KnitPicker

I went into the site this evening and they were advertising them for sale as .pdf downloads. She said on her site they take them to a printer and print them off when they run low. I intend to purchase one leaflet, but have to wait until my next payday, unfortunately.


----------



## craftymatt2

That is gorgeous, thank u for sharing


----------



## Debbystitchknit

is this what you are looking for? it is freehttp://www.crochetnmore.com/starsquare.htm


----------



## NanGreen

I like this pattern and will save it. 

The one with the picture is crocheted from the outside edge to the middle. I think the technique is very unusual and I liked the block.

Thank for your time and efforts,


----------



## Bhen

I purchased this pattern from Etsy but it's in blue colors and I wanted to know what the material and the colors were that were used in the one showing here.


----------



## galaxycraft

Bhen said:


> I purchased this pattern from Etsy but it's in blue colors and I wanted to know what the material and the colors were that were used in the one showing here.


http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star
At the bottom of the notes on this page it states what was used ....
Pink square is Red Heart Painted Desert


----------



## PatLinn

i have the pattern


----------



## galaxycraft

Purchase Pattern.
Square Star by Anne Oakleaf © 2009
Crochet Pattern Leaflet - Amazing Star Afghans by Anne Oakleaf © 2009
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/jao-enterprises-amazing-star-afghans/patterns
http://www.etsy.com/listing/96386097/pdf-pattern-amazing-star-afghans-4?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## galaxycraft

Purchase Pattern.
Square Star by Anne Oakleaf © 2009
Crochet Pattern Leaflet - Amazing Star Afghans by Anne Oakleaf © 2009
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JudyK/square-star
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/jao-enterprises-amazing-star-afghans/patterns
http://www.etsy.com/listing/96386097/pdf-pattern-amazing-star-afghans-4?ref=shop_home_active_1
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/QueenOfAllCrafts


----------



## galaxycraft

PatLinn said:


> I have the pattern (Download)


So .. I am glad for you. Now -----
Respect Copyright Laws Of The Lands And This Forum's Rules.


----------



## bpokorny

I spent 3 days looking for this pattern. I wish I found you earlier! lol I just wanted to update that Ravelry is just photos (no links to purchase) Etsy was a broken link, But it is on Bonanza! I bought it and a couple of other one too.


----------



## galaxycraft

bpokorny said:


> I spent 3 days looking for this pattern. I wish I found you earlier! lol I just wanted to update that Ravelry is just photos (no links to purchase) Etsy was a broken link, But it is on Bonanza! I bought it and a couple of other one too.


Ravlery Directs You By Providing Links To Where The Pattern Is.
Links Are Not Broken/Dead They Work (Though It Is No Longer Available At Her E-Bay Store) -- 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/96386097/pdf-pattern-amazing-star-afghans-4?ref=shop_home_feat_1
http://www.etsy.com/listing/75789788/hardcopy-amazing-star-afghans-crochet?ref=shop_home_active_3
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/QueenOfAllCrafts


----------



## diobsession

If you go to the post Hexagon just a few posts down, there is a link for an outside in hexagon. It might be fun to practice before buying.


----------



## Miss KittyB

Fantastic job....


----------



## dkwolf

folllowed a few links and found it here:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/96386097/pdf-pattern-amazing-star-afghans-4?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------

